# Willing to travel - KY OH PA NY up to 12 trucks / loaders



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

It is slow this week here and if you are in a panic situation we may be able to help. We have a fleet of plow trucks many with salters or liquid systems and loaders of all sizes that we can bring in to help. This type of service is not cheap but it could save your best customer or gain the one you wanted. Call John for more info 586-563-3990


----------

